

Are you considered as a content farm if you mirror Wikipedia Articles? - kaan

I'm working on a website project that will have lots of Wikipedia articles associated user generated content on the same platform. The user-generated content is produced by the website's users however, wiki articles are just mirrored. Is there a risk of being considered as a content farm by doing this? thanks for the support
======
Udo
I would say you are a content farm, mainly because I think you'll use
Wikipedia content to drive traffic to your pages even if there is no user
generated content on them. There are two things you can do to reduce the
spammyness of this concept: show Wikipedia's content in an iframe and show
only pages where your users have actually commented.

That said, I'm still waiting for someone to actually fork Wikipedia. I think
it's about time.

------
wmf
That's even worse than content farming.

